# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  خصومات على فساتين البنات

## الأميرات الصغيرات

السلام عليكم 

خصومات حتى آخر الشهر على فساتين البنات 
للتواصل واتس اب على رقم 0503204875






























المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## لوحات زيتيه

ما شاء الله
موفقه اختي

----------


## أم ريوني

موفقة اختي

----------


## الشهد store

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

ماعندج فساتين حق عمر سنه ضروري

----------


## احتاجك..

الغالية ها تصويرج ؟

- - - Updated - - -

وكيف اعرف رقم الفستان عسب اطلب؟

----------


## ال.ر..ي..م

موفقه الغاليه حلوات ناعمات

----------

